# These Are Real Life Military Watches!



## BaronVonXander

I read through some posts about Military Watches and they were to say the least interesting! There were no Marathons, Rolexs, Tags, or any other Swiss made Watches I ever saw in combat! Why would you? I fired my M-4 thousands of times in anger and was in dozens of firefights - would the Swiss brands of held up? I don't know but I know these did! The Marathon may have been in the Req System - that I don't know but even as an Army Officer I could not have req-ed anything like that - the Col would have jumped my a55!! The four Watches I can confirm were in combat were Cassio, Timex, Seiko and Citizen! I wore the following in Bosnia, Iraq and Afghanistan - the G-Shock made over 20 jumps and withstood 5 years of deployment. The Pathfinder took 3 years of deployment and was still working when it hit the box They were worn as is underneath a digital camo Watch protector! I'm taking both today to get new batteries and will post an update!


----------



## sticky

It's a fairly well known fact that what watch companies tell us are military watches (worn by) and watches actually worn by guys who wield the shooty things are two different animals.


----------



## Medusa

This is probably the only Real Life Military Watches thread that actually has real life military watches. Lets try to keep it that way.


----------



## slcbbrown

I went through Ranger school with my 1973 Rolex rootbeer in the winter of 74-75 and gave it to a son about 5 years ago. It worked fine. When an other son was headed to Afghanistan for his second tour with 3rd SF, he asked for a Casio Pathfinder like one I had. It crapped out after 6 months.


----------



## GreatScott

Forget the watches, thank you for serving our country!


----------



## Rdenney

One of my colleagues has been deployed several times, and he wears a Luminox. 

The Marathon is a good, sturdy watch that would do as well as any Seiko, for those who wanted to own one. Lots of military guys have worn them even if the OP or his buddies have not. But just because a watch is on the GSA schedule doesn't mean the DoD will buy it for you. 

One of the most popular PX watches in Vietnam was the Zodiac Aerospace GMT, with its main appeal being similar function to a Rolex at half the price. The movement was in the same category, finish-wise, as the ETA in a Marathon. The compressor-case watch was rated at 20 atmospheres, just like the Sea Wolf. 

What do you do in country when the battery dies? Most of the time, replacements are easy to find. But not always. 

G-Shocks are the standard indestructible cheapie, and plastic is easy to make in camo colors. But many in the military wear nicer watches of their own choosing, when not crawling in the dirt. Who wants to subject a nice watch to abuse?

Most military watches are based on historical models, and relate to actual military usage about the same as most dive watches relate to professional diving. It's an appealing aesthetic. 

Of course, all the bulky protrusions on aG-Shock are just for show, too, and appeal to the same manly-man aesthetic as does a Hummer. 

Rick "who has seen some mighty bold G-shocks on some wimpy, thin wrists" Denney


----------



## BaronVonXander

On deployment I encouraged my guys to leave anything personal they would not wear 24/7 on base. I left my Seiko Pilot watch at home with my girlfriend!

I never had a battery crap out while deployed - but I did change them religiously - on average every 6 months! Believe it or not there was actually a Watch guy in the Pamir Mountains Afghanistan. I never dealt with him but he had loads of Pakistani, Chinese and other knockoff stuff - batteries too!


----------



## James Haury

Thank you for your service. When I went to drill in the Naval reserves I always brough a ss cased timex atlantis on a OD fast wrap strap.


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan

In so much as quartz watches can handle a beating far better than any mechanical, I just don't see the point of wearing a more expensive and far more delicate watch in the field. If this were 1971 it would be a different story.


----------



## BaronVonXander

GreatScott - it was my honor! I would have been a lifer but if I'm not allowed to win - I'm not gonna play! I saw to much "cost affective campaign management" - I will always remember that phrase - to stay in! I regularly got called before the man to justify my over abundant use of ordinances! My nickname was Cpt Brimstone - because I would reign down every last type of military ordinance I could call in! My favorite was the B-52 (the Buf....) strike and the "finger of God"!! I knew every artillery officer by voice and would buy them cases of Jack Daniels!


----------



## Stoshman

BaronVonXander said:


> Sorry I love to brag on the Rangers!


...so how do you *really* feel about the Rangers?

(Thanks, BTW)


----------



## Minorcollector

Yep, the GShock is ubiquitous in the military. Even in full dress uniform most guys still wear them. I knew one guy who wore a Rolex...we all made fun of him behind his back for being a fancy-boy.


----------



## drummer13

Hooorraahhh ... THANK YOU for pulling on the uniform !


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I wore a Casio digital during basic.


----------



## BaronVonXander

Just Amazing! 4 batteries for the Pathfinder and 1 for the G Shock - total $31.00!


----------



## BaronVonXander

I believe I had a Timex Indiglo during OCS?


----------



## LeatherneckSD

Well the one thing i learned in my time and still holds true today as my daughter is now wearing the Eagle Globe and Anchor is...

If you give a junior marine anything there are only 3 possible outcomes
They will lose it, break it or impregnate it (Daughter has yet to do the third but....)

i broke a plastic canteen an the kid is on her 3rd gshock


----------



## cuthbert

IMO anyody who believe a soldier would go in mission with a Rolex or a JLR is a fool, but marketing always works.

In Vietnam they were still using mechanical watches, but were Hamiltons, Benrus and of course the Airman:


----------



## CMSgt Bo

First of all thank you for your service OP.

I bought a Seiko 6309 in Basic Training and wore it religiously on a nylon/velcro strap for the next 15 years. The last 15 years it was a smattering of mostly European mechanicals with a Bill Yao modified Luminox PVD Stealth and an issued Stockard and Yale P650 mixed in for good measure. I never warmed up to plastic watches with the exception of the SandY, which was on a one-piece nylon strap. I saw a lot of Timex Ironman's, G-Shocks, Pathfinders, and later in my career Suunto's. I've also seen Marathons, Omega's, Breitlings, and Rolex on some of the guys.


----------



## BaronVonXander

If I was still in today would probably buy this one! 

5.11 Tactical Field Ops

Built to provide law enforcement officers and tactical operators with a reliable timepiece that stands up to tough environments while providing a high level of functionality, the Field Ops Watch is the ultimate duty/tactical/military watch. With our unique 5.11 SureShot® calculator, the Field Ops watch allows you to calculate point of impact solutions from up to 1,000 meters out in MILS, TMOA, or SMOA. A high-density polycarbonate case and scratch-resistant mineral crystal face offer lasting durability, a backlight toggle provides low light functionality, and an anti-glare coating ensures a low profile. Additional features on the Field Ops Sureshot watch include water resistance to 100 meters, an extended wristband that allows wear over gloves or jackets, an omnidirectional bezel, and an integrated digital compass.

State of the art ballistic watch
SureShot calculator
Extended wristband for wear over gloves or jacket
Backlight toggle
Integrated digital compass
Water resistant to 100 meters
High-density polycarbonate case
Scratch-resistant mineral crystal face
Anti-glare coating
Omnidirectional bezel
Multiple chronometers and audible alerts
45 month batteries


----------



## BaronVonXander

Apparently pics of soldiers are bad? They were removed? I apologize for offending the delicate sensibilities of some members!


----------



## greg19

G Shocker was my go to piece in the military as well. Thanks for your service. I didn't get a chance to see the pic, but just a heads up, no pics with guns.


----------



## Minorcollector

BaronVonXander said:


> Apparently pics of soldiers are bad? They were removed? I apologize for offending the delicate sensibilities of some members!


It was probably just the images of guns. Some people absolutely piss themselves at the mere thought of firearms. Looking at a picture of a gun causes them great distress. I'm surprised you didn't get a warning from a mod. People are so easily offended.


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan

Minorcollector said:


> It was probably just the images of guns. Some people absolutely piss themselves at the mere thought of firearms. Looking at a picture of a gun causes them great distress. I'm surprised you didn't get a warning from a mod. People are so easily offended.


People so easily offended should abstain from using the internets.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Ya'll can check the snark at the door, thank you.

We have rules against pics of weapons and commenting on Mod actions. As guests you should familiarize yourselves with our community rules, specifically rules 8 and 11 here.

OP, you received a PM from me last night, please check your inbox.


----------



## kjenckes

Depends on what era you are talking about. My dad used his Rolex GMT master as a tool as a navigator in the Air Force during Vietnam - no G-Shocks available. And weren't the Panerai MM's commissioned by the Italian Navy?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thanks to all for their service. Special thanks to those who choose to keep their personal military exploits private. Not a matter of sensibility. A matter of forum rules and subject matter. There are many other internet areas available to discuss matters of war zone military experience and/or opinions regarding military issues. This isn't one of them. Back to watches and relevant use of them, please. Anything else and this thread will be closed.
Ron


----------



## longstride

True on the Panerai, they were actually re-dialled Rolex's - from 1939 to 1997 Panerai produced about 300 watches total, any watches built after the mid 1950's had Swiss (not Rolex) movements and Italian built cases.

Modern Panerai's (anything made after 1997) have no connection to the original company or the Italian Navy (Marina Militare), just sayin'



kjenckes said:


> Depends on what era you are talking about. My dad used his Rolex GMT master as a tool as a navigator in the Air Force during Vietnam - no G-Shocks available. And weren't the Panerai MM's commissioned by the Italian Navy?


----------



## BaronVonXander

WUS members thank you so much for your assistance and expertise over the years it has been a real education. The suggestions and knowledge you imparted have saved me countless hours and saved me an immense amount of money. This will be my last post here on WUS on principle - I am proud to have been a member of the U.S. Army and proudly served my country with honor and distinction. I can't not abide by censorship of speech about such an honorable profession. I served with men who are no longer with us and deserve to be remembered. The thought that their death or my service may offend someone is beyond repugnant to me! Good luck and Godspeed!!


----------



## longstride

CWC - the Cabot Watch Company have and still do (on a limited basis) supply watches to the British Ministry of Defense, there is a thread on this forum regarding the Special Boat Squadron requsitioning a new batch of Quartz CWC divers for issue.


----------



## longstride

Great that you still have them! Post some follow up shots.


----------



## longstride

BTW for those of you in active service - what model Suunto is most often seen in the field?


----------



## longstride

CMSgt Bo the 6309 is a quality piece! A dive master friend of mine (based in the Philippines) had a 6309 as his dive watch for 30 years, the seals failed and the watch flooded, he took it in had it cleaned and serviced and got back to diving, as far as I know it's still banging away, that is a quality mechanical piece!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

longstride said:


> CMSgt Bo the 6309 is a quality piece! A dive master friend of mine (based in the Philippines) had a 6309 as his dive watch for 30 years, the seals failed and the watch flooded, he took it in had it cleaned and serviced and got back to diving, as far as I know it's still banging away, that is a quality mechanical piece!


No, the new Turtle reissue with its hand-windable hacking auto movement is a quality piece...the 6309 was all tool.

I had mine sympathetically restored a few years ago by Jack at IWW who put a domed crystal on it. I wore it during my retirement ceremony, symbolically ending one chapter of my life while wearing the watch that started it three decades earlier.


----------



## cuthbert

longstride said:


> True on the Panerai, they were actually re-dialled Rolex's - from 1939 to 1997 Panerai produced about 300 watches total, any watches built after the mid 1950's had Swiss (not Rolex) movements and Italian built cases.
> 
> Modern Panerai's (anything made after 1997) have no connection to the original company or the Italian Navy (Marina Militare), just sayin'


Actually Panerai used Rolex modified pocket watches cases but both companies used Cortebert movements. Officine Panerai was a big contractor of the Regia Marina and among other things they were also required a small amount of watches, and during the Fascist era no foreign brands were welcome and could get orders for the government, for instance for the Railways Corteberts were rebranded "Perseo" (name of the Italian importers) as well, but the watches were Swiss made.

And you are right, modern Panerais are reissues from Richemont with no connections with the now defunct Cortebert, Rolex, the Italian Navy or anything Italian in a broad sense.


----------



## Time In

Thank you for protecting me and my way of life. That shout goes out to ALL the military that have replied to this thread. My father was a WW2 vet ....Guadalcanal. I registered for the draft for Vietnam...had physical and my #...was never called up. My Dad died at 93 yrs old in 2011. It was very emotional to see the military presence at his funeral. Tears are in my eyes while typing this as I see his boxed folded flag hanging over my bureau. The only time I saw him cry was when they kept deploying more troops overseas during the more current battles prior to his death. I live only a few miles from "Westover Air Force Base" ...(now called Air Reserve Base)...and the 104th Fighter wing located at Barns ANG base is about 10 mi west of me...(they changed from Warthogs to F-15's a few yrs back) I have a lot of opportunities to thank and shake hands with the men and women in the military...and occasionally pick up their tabs as a gesture of thanks. I'm PROUD of you all. Thanks again !! (sorry for rambling).....Dave


----------



## Strmwatch

CMSgt Bo said:


> Ya'll can check the snark at the door, thank you.
> 
> We have rules against pics of weapons and commenting on Mod actions. As guests you should familiarize yourselves with our community rules, specifically rules 8 and 11 here.
> 
> OP, you received a PM from me last night, please check your inbox.


Just out of pure curiosity...why are we allowed to post pictures of watches and alcohol, but not pictures of our military who might have their service weapons with them?

Not being snarky, just trying to understand why the one is allowed, but not the other?


----------



## lswindell4

CMSgt Bo said:


> First of all thank you for your service OP.
> 
> I bought a Seiko 6309 in Basic Training and wore it religiously on a nylon/velcro strap for the next 15 years. The last 15 years it was a smattering of mostly European mechanicals with a Bill Yao modified Luminox PVD Stealth and an issued Stockard and Yale P650 mixed in for good measure. I never warmed up to plastic watches with the exception of the SandY, which was on a one-piece nylon strap. I saw a lot of Timex Ironman's, G-Shocks, Pathfinders, and later in my career Suunto's. I've also seen Marathons, Omega's, Breitlings, and Rolex on some of the guys.


My brother in law pulled three years in Vietnam, 2 of which were as a MACV Ranger Advisor. He bought his Rolex Submariner in 1969 and wore it in country 2 years. He still wears the same watch today, nearly 50 years later. I don't know of anyone "making fun" of him for wearing it. I served with the 82nd ABN (2/505) in the Invasion of Grenada and wore a Pulsar at that time. I have worn a Luminox since that time and love its durability and the ease of use at night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

lswindell4 said:


> I have worn a Luminox since that time and love its durability and the ease of use at night.


Interesting - I don't doubt you for a second. The general feeling on Wus (to me anyway) is that Luminox is not highly regarded in terms of quality.


----------



## wellyite

I learnt that a G-shock while tough isn't the best at night. Needing to use the other hand to turn on the light and that light being too bright and affecting night vision had me switch to a quartz diver. I think it was citizen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

Strmwatch said:


> Just out of pure curiosity...why are we allowed to post pictures of watches and alcohol, but not pictures of our military who might have their service weapons with them?
> 
> Not being snarky, just trying to understand why the one is allowed, but not the other?


It does seem silly to have an entire forum devoted to "military" watches but then have a prohibition against using pictures with military guys who might have guns. Couldn't you put a disclaimer like "This is a military watch forum, you might experience men and women wearing watches and carrying guns"?


----------



## cuthbert

CMSgt Bo said:


> First of all thank you for your service OP.
> 
> I bought a Seiko 6309 in Basic Training and wore it religiously on a nylon/velcro strap for the next 15 years. The last 15 years it was a smattering of mostly European mechanicals with a Bill Yao modified Luminox PVD Stealth and an issued Stockard and Yale P650 mixed in for good measure. I never warmed up to plastic watches with the exception of the SandY, which was on a one-piece nylon strap. I saw a lot of Timex Ironman's, G-Shocks, Pathfinders, and later in my career Suunto's. I've also seen Marathons, Omega's, Breitlings, and Rolex on some of the guys.


Pics please!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

cuthbert said:


> Pics please!


I wore the first generation Marathon SAR on an unmarked Sinn silicon strap with a Sinn deployant. The 6309 was retrofitted with a domed crystal here.


----------



## cuthbert

I meant pics of the 6309...nice watch indeed, I've a soft spot for them since I watched Cameron's "The Abyss".


----------



## longstride

I get the 6306/6309...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-6306-6309-%91turtle%92-review-2017-a-4047345.html



CMSgt Bo said:


> No, the new Turtle reissue with its hand-windable hacking auto movement is a quality piece...the 6309 was all tool.
> 
> I had mine sympathetically restored a few years ago by Jack at IWW who put a domed crystal on it. I wore it during my retirement ceremony, symbolically ending one chapter of my life while wearing the watch that started it three decades earlier.


----------



## longstride

This is an interesting link Cuthbert.

...Welcome to PaneraiMagazine.com Home of Jake's Panerai World...: The Complete History Of Panerai



cuthbert said:


> Actually Panerai used Rolex modified pocket watches cases but both companies used Cortebert movements. Officine Panerai was a big contractor of the Regia Marina and among other things they were also required a small amount of watches, and during the Fascist era no foreign brands were welcome and could get orders for the government, for instance for the Railways Corteberts were rebranded "Perseo" (name of the Italian importers) as well, but the watches were Swiss made.
> 
> And you are right, modern Panerais are reissues from Richemont with no connections with the now defunct Cortebert, Rolex, the Italian Navy or anything Italian in a broad sense.


----------



## Brucy

jupiter6 said:


> Interesting - I don't doubt you for a second. The general feeling on Wus (to me anyway) is that Luminox is not highly regarded in terms of quality.


There does appear a dislike sometimes... perhaps it is because it's perceived as a fashion brand maybe??? I've had Trasers, Nite and Luminox. Never had a problem with any of them but I've had more Luminox than any of the other, still have 2 and love them for their night time legibility and my Atacama Alarm is the best alarm watch I've ever had.

My 3082 stood up better in finish than my P6500


----------



## CMSgt Bo

What an outstanding review!

I also have an early SKX007 mod from the Godfather of Seiko Mods, Mr. Hyunsuk Seung. He was blazing Mod trails before Randall Benson (H.O.T.), Bill Yao (MkII) and Jack Alexyon (IWW) hit the scene. He called this one the Seiko Benrus Hybrid Dive Watch Number 11.3a. This watch was commissioned by Hyunsuk and built by his Master Watchmaker, Mr. Yoonho Chung and was prominently featured on Hyunsuk's long since defunct web site.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

BaronVonXander said:


> WUS members thank you so much for your assistance and expertise over the years it has been a real education. The suggestions and knowledge you imparted have saved me countless hours and saved me an immense amount of money. This will be my last post here on WUS on principle - I am proud to have been a member of the U.S. Army and proudly served my country with honor and distinction. I can't not abide by censorship of speech about such an honorable profession. I served with men who are no longer with us and deserve to be remembered. The thought that their death or my service may offend someone is beyond repugnant to me! Good luck and Godspeed!!


Not to take away from your service but I too served in the same honorable profession with distinction for 30 years. This has nothing to do with censoring your speech in regards to that profession, we were enforcing our no weapons/religion/politics policy, and our policy against discussion of Mod/Admin actions. This is a private community which requires our members to register and accept our Terms of Service/Rules and Guidelines. If you couldn't abide by those rules you shouldn't have joined our community. And to wrap yourself in the flag and invoke the memory of deceased service members to somehow justify your behavior is extremely distasteful.


----------



## jupiter6

CMSgt Bo said:


> What an outstanding review!
> 
> I also have an early SKX007 mod from the Godfather of Seiko Mods, Mr. Hyunsuk Seung. He was blazing Mod trails before Randall Benson (H.O.T.), Bill Yao (MkII) and Jack Alexyon (IWW) hit the scene. He called this one the Seiko Benrus Hybrid Dive Watch Number 11.3a. This watch was commissioned by Hyunsuk and built by his Master Watchmaker, Mr. Yoonho Chung and was prominently featured on Hyunsuk's long since defunct web site.
> ]


Apologies for being OT, but what is this guy doing now?


----------



## CMSgt Bo

jupiter6 said:


> Apologies for being OT, but what is this guy doing now?


As far as I can tell he just fell off the face of the Earth 10 years ago.


----------



## Chromejob

I bought this honey near the conclusion of USCGBasic, and it served me through the 80s and 90s. It's little "tweep! tweep!" alarm woke me for many a duty watch. Was surprised later to see Arnold wearing it in several of his films (Commando, Predator).

Still have it, giving it a rest before another battery swap.










\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## cuthbert

Chromejob said:


> I bought this honey near the conclusion of USCGBasic, and it served me through the 80s and 90s. It's little "tweep! tweep!" alarm woke me for many a duty watch. Was surprised later to see Arnold wearing it in several of his films (Commando, Predator).
> 
> Still have it, giving it a rest before another battery swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


The H558 while not a military watch is a very cool and popular watch, ironically these days I am working abroad and I use a radio- controlled Casio G shock as alarm clock like you did.


----------



## lswindell4

jupiter6 said:


> Interesting - I don't doubt you for a second. The general feeling on Wus (to me anyway) is that Luminox is not highly regarded in terms of quality.


I was surprised to learn this. I have had two Luminox watches which were bought and used solely for nighttime tactical environments. The ability of the dials to retain their glow upwards of 10 years was impressive as was the lack of light reflecting material. I also liked the light weight. However, I am no watch expert which is why I am here in the first place. I also use a Casio Pro Trek PRW 2500 which I like but for the the fact that the altimeter doesn't work well, albeit this was a very early model. I also have a Citizens Eco-Drive WR 200 Chronograph which I like a lot! And my Casio2688 G Shock WR 200 M is as good as they get for the price!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lswindell4

slcbbrown said:


> I went through Ranger school with my 1973 Rolex rootbeer in the winter of 74-75 and gave it to a son about 5 years ago. It worked fine. When an other son was headed to Afghanistan for his second tour with 3rd SF, he asked for a Casio Pathfinder like one I had. It crapped out after 6 months.


RLTW, AATW! My Pulsar lasted for 4 years of service with the 82nd and 43 jumps. My Godson has been on 8 combat tours, 3 with the 82nd and the last 5 with 3rd Group. He will be leaving Tampa soon to return to 3rd Group. I', going to get him to let me know what his guys are wearing. It should be an interesting mix!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lswindell4

cuthbert said:


> IMO anyody who believe a soldier would go in mission with a Rolex or a JLR is a fool, but marketing always works.
> 
> In Vietnam they were still using mechanical watches, but were Hamiltons, Benrus and of course the Airman:
> 
> View attachment 11228858


My Brother in Law wore a Rolex his last 2 of 3 combat tours in Vietnam. The last two he was a MACV Ranger Advisor in the bush most of the time. He loved his and the shiny colors at least didn't get him killed. He has been very particular with this watch, sending it back every so often for a thorough cleaning, etc, with Rolex. He's still wearing It 50 years later so it has served him well. I was with the 82nd In Operation Urgent Fury in 83. I wore a Pulsar then and it held up well for 4 years of tough use!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

cuthbert said:


> The H558 while not a military watch is a very cool and popular watch, ironically these days I am working abroad and I use a radio- controlled Casio G shock as alarm clock like you did.


 Based on my reading of the first page, the topic is _watches that we have worn while on active duty._ Doesn't necessarily have to be "official issue" watches.


----------



## gsr96r

The sad truth is that watches are almost never issued, at least in the US Army.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## tommyboy31

Time In said:


> I live only a few miles from "Westover Air Force Base" ...(now called Air Reserve Base)...and the 104th Fighter wing located at Barns ANG base is about 10 mi west of me...(they changed from Warthogs to F-15's a few yrs back) I have a lot of opportunities to thank and shake hands with the men and women in the military...and occasionally pick up their tabs as a gesture of thanks. I'm PROUD of you all. Thanks again !! (sorry for rambling).....Dave


I'm about a half hour or so south of Westover. Did a couple years in the reserves up there too, kind of hate that base, actually. I never gave it much thought, but after reading this I realized I haven't seen any warthogs flying around for a while. Sad, those planes were awesome.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

gsr96r said:


> The sad truth is that watches are almost never issued, at least in the US Army.


During my first deployment my company did actually issue us watches. I don't recall them being anything special, just some analog quartz deal. I wish I still had it though.

These are my two watches that I wore while in the army, sort of. The Seiko was a strictly garrison watch, and even then not very often. I wasn't looking to get chewed out anymore by higher than I needed to, and I'm sure they'd not appreciate a joe wearing a nice shiny watch all the time.

The g-shock pictured isn't the actual one I had back then, but it's the same, or near enough to same, model except it's on a bracelet and my old one was on a rubber strap. That solar powered battery was perfect for a nice, long deployment. The only reason I don't still wear it is because the strap ripped a few years after I got out, other than that it was still running perfectly fine, of course. The g-shock survived some hard times, and it almost got lost on the streets of Sadr City when it got snagged on a fence during a mission and popped off my wrist, but luckily I noticed and grabbed it. I'll have to try to find it one of these days, if my ex didn't throw it out that is. Enough rambling now.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

gsr96r said:


> The sad truth is that watches are almost never issued, at least in the US Army.


One of the guys in my shop schmoozed someone and got issued a Marathon navigator's watch ( the cheap plastic cased one but hey it was free to him ). I wore one of those gold-faced Casio Quartz divers for most of my four years of Army service and my WCT pilot's / field watch while in the Air Force Reserve. The navigator was the only watch I ever saw issued. Most of our aircrews wore privately purchased watches from what I saw.


----------



## Seabee1

When I went off to boot camp I was wearing an already old wristwatch my father gave me, a Caravelle. Of course I didn't know at the time but, upon arriving at Great Lakes one of the first things we had to do was to send all our civvies back home, that included personal items like my watch. So after boot camp and leave it was off to A school in Port Hueneme. At the base I bought a Timex, I don't remember which one. I wore it over to Italy and then later the P.i. where I lost it (maybe Olongopo City, it's all kinda fuzzy). I looked at watches on the base at Subic but they were too expensive for me so I went without.
When I was home on leave my mother mentioned the watch and brought it out. I put it on and ended up wearing it the rest of my enlistment. When I got out I stopped wearing it and ended up with various Casios til I stopped wearing watched altogether. And then randomly, the watch I first wore to boot camp and then later ended up wearing while I was at the end of my enlistment, surfaced once again. I still have that watch. That Timex, the Casios, all gone in the waste bin of history, but that damn Caravelle I still have it, and it still works. I can't wear it though, it's only about 35-38mm and on a 7 3/4 wrist it just looks too small.


----------



## Seabee1

Sorry about the uber-large images and duplicates, still working out the particulars of this site.


----------



## Chromejob

Seabee1 said:


> Sorry about the uber-large images and duplicates, still working out the particulars of this site.


Perfectly all right, for such a nice vintage watch, the bigger the better. ,)


----------



## georges zaslavsky

The seals especially the UDT were using Zodiac Seawolfs, there were also Benrus and Caravelle divers used in Nam. The Australian SAS used the certina S 2 Super PH 1000 in Nam as far as I can remember


----------



## anabuki




----------



## river rat

Here is me when I was a lot younger wearing a Seiko Quartz 7548 I think I got around 1981-1982 at the ships store used it until I retired in 2002 from the US Navy.
Mod Edit: Forum rule #8


Did have it serviced and had the lume redone the lume turned to a nasty gray and was coming off due to it was in a lot of humidity I guess.
And since I never got issued one I just had to buy a few issued watches to make up for that. The collection ranges from WW1 to the 1980's


----------



## shamar91

Thanks for your service!!!!!


----------



## RubyRose

During my first deployment to Khandahar Airfield I wore a 2010 omega seamaster planetocean 42mm 2500. I was mainly on camp so it did not get a bad beating but it did need a new bezel and full service after. 

My second tour to Helmand province I wore a Marathon GSAR and a Casio dw5600 as I was out on patrol by foot and vechile and needed somthing more robust. I must say the marathon GSAR is a solid watch with a great bezel and lume however I found the dial slightly cluttered and flipped it once I got home.


----------



## river rat

Do you remember that nasty river and that bridge you had to cross over from Subic to Olongopo and the nick name for great lakes (great mistakes) went to San Diego my self for boot camp. You CB's were great to work with I was helping two do some work at Roosevelt's Roads Naval base removing carpet in ops department and a officer would not get up so we could move his desk so when he finely did those two CB's got even they super glued his desk draws shut they were a blast to work with. 


Seabee1 said:


> When I went off to boot camp I was wearing an already old wristwatch my father gave me, a Caravelle. Of course I didn't know at the time but, upon arriving at Great Lakes one of the first things we had to do was to send all our civvies back home, that included personal items like my watch. So after boot camp and leave it was off to A school in Port Hueneme. At the base I bought a Timex, I don't remember which one. I wore it over to Italy and then later the P.i. where I lost it (maybe Olongopo City, it's all kinda fuzzy). I looked at watches on the base at Subic but they were too expensive for me so I went without.
> When I was home on leave my mother mentioned the watch and brought it out. I put it on and ended up wearing it the rest of my enlistment. When I got out I stopped wearing it and ended up with various Casios til I stopped wearing watched altogether. And then randomly, the watch I first wore to boot camp and then later ended up wearing while I was at the end of my enlistment, surfaced once again. I still have that watch. That Timex, the Casios, all gone in the waste bin of history, but that damn Caravelle I still have it, and it still works. I can't wear it though, it's only about 35-38mm and on a 7 3/4 wrist it just looks too small.
> 
> View attachment 11586778


----------



## Chromejob

%^.. Jeeze, someone issue that sailor some punctuation, ASAP.  I think I followed all that, great memories. 


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## lswindell4

I finally found this watch on eBay and received it in the mail today after searching many years. It is a Sieiko 6m25 with "dancing hands". I wore an identical watch while serving with the 82nd ABN DIV in the 1980s. I believe I wore it during the Invasion of Grenada in 1983. A ton of sentimental value! It broke in 2000 and Seiko could not repair it. Im like a child on Christmas morning! Any others out their familiar with this watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Limey-

The bottom two were issued and now retired, the very bottom stainless to a British Navy Clearance Diver, the middle to an Special Boat Service (SBS) Operator. The top one is unissued. I wore a Timex digital when i was in. I still work with US Special Operations Elements. I see lots of Suunto's, Garmins and Casios. The BBQ three handers come out for the bars, i see Rolex Breitling and Omega and Apple (WTF !!) in the bars for the most part.


----------



## joecool

Russian Marine issued Ratnik (Warrior)


----------



## joecool

Opps,Double post


----------



## that 1 guy

I bought this at the PX in Ft. Benning. At the time the most expensive watch I had ever purchased, I think it was around $60.00. I wore it for the rest of my time in the military and when I worked in the Gulf of Mexico. I thought I was the coolest kid in town with the bezel and all.


----------



## lswindell4

that 1 guy said:


> View attachment 11811122
> 
> 
> I bought this at the PX in Ft. Benning. At the time the most expensive watch I had ever purchased, I think it was around $60.00. I wore it for the rest of my time in the military and when I worked in the Gulf of Mexico. I thought I was the coolest kid in town with the bezel and all.


I'm sure it was sweet back in it's Day. Here is A Seiko with "dancing Hands". I looked fare and wide for this watch before finding it!!! The one on the left is the original one with blue face while the one on the right if the gold plated with a green watch dial. Both are Awesome watches!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Seabee1

river rat said:


> Do you remember that nasty river and that bridge you had to cross over from Subic to Olongopo and the nick name for great lakes (great mistakes) went to San Diego my self for boot camp. You CB's were great to work with I was helping two do some work at Roosevelt's Roads Naval base removing carpet in ops department and a officer would not get up so we could move his desk so when he finely did those two CB's got even they super glued his desk draws shut they were a blast to work with.


Sorry I just saw this. And yes, it was called s**t river, you remember the kids down in boats that would dive in for a peso? Every time we crossed out and in the jarheads would cut us out for body search for drugs. And I will never forget Olongopo City, the jitneys, the main dirt road, the bars, the power outages....it was like the wild west. So you were fleet? I once nailed the door shut to the E6/Co.Commander's office. Good times


----------



## reeder1

Thanks to all military, police, firefighters, and first responders all! You guys are our backbone!


----------



## reeder1

Tommyboy31- Which was worse-Sadr City or the Ex?


----------



## tommyboy31

reeder1 said:


> Tommyboy31- Which was worse-Sadr City or the Ex?


At first the ex, because I was surrounded by great dudes in sadr. But, truth be told, the divorce was actually relatively smooth and her and I get along quite well these days.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohmzx

Done, other Military Threads don't matter anymore. This one beats them all! Thank you for your service and for sharing your stories. Share more.


----------



## Cobia

I miss Baron, come back Baron!!


----------



## tommyboy31

So I was at my ex's house picking up the kids, and started running through all my old crap. Found my g-shock that was with me during my last deployment. Took it out if the drawer for the first in four years or so and she turns right on! Time is about ten minutes off, but still, amazing these g-shocks are.

Also, found my old PC!










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Why would you indeed. Excellent post and thank you for your service.


----------



## Davemro

I've been waiting to see one of these....


----------



## jlind

Resurrecting this thread as I haven't seen any of these real military watches . . .

Wore one of these two during most of my years in a two decade career, particularly during deployments. They're 33.5mm diameter with 16mm wide one-piece nylon straps and 10mm thick. The NATO strap may be TactiCool, but it raises the watch head much too high off the wrist and sleeves don't slide down over them very well. The multiple metal and nylon loops catch and snag on equipment.

On the left:
The very first watch in the Hamilton Khaki line. It was an effort by Hamilton to bolster their mechanical watch sales in the face of the quartz crisis by leveraging on the watches they were making for the US Government. These were, aside from the Hamilton dial logos and back markings, identical to the MIL-W-6433A GG-W-113 pilot's watch with a 17j ETA 2750 inside. Purchased circa 1982.

On the right:
MIL-W-46374B made in 1982 with a 7 jewel Durowe INT 7420-4 inside, purchased with my own money from the Military Clothing Sales Store circa 1982.










Wore this Seiko SXC158P with 4j cal. 7546 quartz movement for a couple years before that. Its dead flat crystal was a PITA as it reflected light in a disc shape like a circular mirror with astounding brightness. Had to keep it covered as it was a light discipline hazard. Replaced it for field and deployment use with the Hamiltons.










While I used it in the field, it was on a wide nylon strap with a flap that could cover the watch head using a Velcro fastener to hold it down. Made noise made when opening the flap; not normally a problem except when noise discipline was paramount. When retired from field use because it was more cumbersome to use than I cared for, I put the steel bracelet back on it and wore it occasionally in garrison.










The watch I wore in formal attire, especially in the mess uniform (equivalent to black tie with tails). One of the above was too much a mismatch for formal attire. Has a West German PUW 681A quartz movement inside.










All of the above are still working although I rarely wear them. Just replaced the battery in the Armitron. The favorites I saw up through the 1980's included the iconic Seiko 6309 (a few had the JDM only 6306) with some older soldiers wearing the iconic Seiko 6105 in one of its two iterations. Pilots often favored the Glycine Airman SST or the very similar O&W Early Bird. Quartz turned things on their head even though these watches persisted. Casio started making very inexpensive LCD digitals that were popular among the junior enlisted. The G-Shock, initially released in 1983, eventually overtook just about everything else for the junior enlisted, some NCOs and some officers by the time Desert Shield and Desert Storm occurred in 1991. They were and still are nearly indestructible. I now have an atomic solar, acquired a few years ago solely as a beater to be worn when the watch I'm wearing will be thoroughly thrashed doing heavy yard work or hard-core vehicle maintenance (e.g. complete brake system replacement including calipers and caliper brackets). Lives up to the reputation. Exceeds John Cameron Swayze's Timexes by orders of magnitude.

My general observation:
Any watch that is marked with a military service branch, or is touted as "the official watch of [fill in favorite spec ops group here]", *isn't*. The more TactiCool it looks, the less likely it's used by anyone in the military. They are the wannabes and posers. This thread contains much of what I would have expected to see. Practical timepieces for field use that aren't so expensive one would cry if it were lost, stolen or otherwise destroyed. I ROFLMAO when I see some supposed mil watches. Those of us who did it all for real know better.


----------



## jlind

Davemro said:


> I've been waiting to see one of these....
> View attachment 12353107


Allegedly - from the watches in movies experts - it's a WWI Lancet trench watch. During WWI it would have been put on a bund style leather strap with a shrapnel guard over the glass crystal to prevent it from being shattered if it were smacked or hit hard. These were screens or cages through which one could still read the watch. I've little doubt it's what the prop department came up with to use in the movie and have little doubt it was a non-working one.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut

I was in the Navy 1987 - 1990, Sonar Technician, Surface, on the USS Deyo, DD989. Due to traversing multiple time zones and having watch I needed a "time piece" that had world time, multiple alarms, 12/24 time display, and a stop watch. Oh, it also had to be water-resistant because I was in the Navy and, well you know how that is, I could spill my coffee on it! So this is what I bought from the ship's store:








It was a great watch, serving me well, and more "high tech" than anything the rest of the division had. Unfortunately I lost it in some body of water after I got out of the Navy.


----------



## Rocket1991

for two years.
Before that







(gave as gift to my father and bought analog digital one)
For boot camp had Casio F91 i borrowed from my grandfather. It was the only one with proper illumination. In mid 90-s not all cheap watches had illumination.


----------



## jlind

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> I was in the Navy 1987 - 1990, Sonar Technician, Surface, on the USS Deyo, DD989. Due to traversing multiple time zones and having watch I needed a "time piece" that had world time, multiple alarms, 12/24 time display, and a stop watch. Oh, it also had to be water-resistant because I was in the Navy and, well you know how that is, I could spill my coffee on it! So this is what I bought from the ship's store:
> View attachment 13155973
> 
> 
> It was a great watch, serving me well, and more "high tech" than anything the rest of the division had. Unfortunately I lost it in some body of water after I got out of the Navy.


|>
Sorry you lost it. Provided they're not abused, these vintage Casio just keep running. All they need is a periodic new battery.
The world time function is found on most (if not all) the G-Shock now. Much like many of the watches I saw in that era alongside the increasing popularity of the G-Shock with ground pounders. If I had taken a battalion (400-600+ soldiers depending on type of battalion) and held a wristwatch showdown, there would have been an untold number of different watches. Soldiers bought what they could afford they felt would best meet their needs, and survive the environment in which it would be used.

Reminded me of this Casio I had forgotten about. It's a J-50 Pace Runner Jogging (module 208). Bought it in the very early 1980's to time and pace morning PT runs. Wanted to get a better idea of distance and the speed we were running and keep a consistent pace (used a beeping sound for pacing). The goal was 3 miles three times per week typically M-W-F, and 5 miles twice a week on T-Th. Occasionally I'd make an unexpected turn and we'd keep going for a while longer, especially if I was smelling a brewery sweating out of the formation while running on Monday morning. Not the most accurate quartz watch now compared to my others, running fast, which is most likely the oscillator's quartz crystal aging. I use it as a chronograph and a countdown timer now as I switched from running to cycling some years ago. My feet couldn't take the running any more. The dude on the right side of the LCD goes into an animated running display when the watch is in a timing or pacing mode.


----------



## longstride

Love the Hayabusa



anabuki said:


> View attachment 11340066
> 
> 
> View attachment 11340106
> 
> 
> View attachment 11340130
> 
> 
> View attachment 11340146
> 
> 
> View attachment 11340178


----------



## MissileExpert

BaronVonXander said:


> GreatScott - it was my honor! I would have been a lifer but if I'm not allowed to win - I'm not gonna play! I saw to much "cost affective campaign management" - I will always remember that phrase - to stay in! I regularly got called before the man to justify my over abundant use of ordinances! My nickname was Cpt Brimstone - because I would reign down every last type of military ordinance I could call in! My favorite was the B-52 (the Buf....) strike and the "finger of God"!! I knew every artillery officer by voice and would buy them cases of Jack Daniels!


ordinance = law
ordnance = boom

This coming from a former Ordnance Corps officer.


----------



## copperjohn

jlind said:


> Resurrecting this thread as I haven't seen any of these real military watches . . .
> 
> Wore one of these two during most of my years in a two decade career, particularly during deployments. They're 33.5mm diameter with 16mm wide one-piece nylon straps and 10mm thick. The NATO strap may be TactiCool, but it raises the watch head much too high off the wrist and sleeves don't slide down over them very well. The multiple metal and nylon loops catch and snag on equipment.
> 
> On the left:
> The very first watch in the Hamilton Khaki line. It was an effort by Hamilton to bolster their mechanical watch sales in the face of the quartz crisis by leveraging on the watches they were making for the US Government. These were, aside from the Hamilton dial logos and back markings, identical to the MIL-W-6433A GG-W-113 pilot's watch with a 17j ETA 2750 inside. Purchased circa 1982.
> 
> On the right:
> MIL-W-46374B made in 1982 with a 7 jewel Durowe INT 7420-4 inside, purchased with my own money from the Military Clothing Sales Store circa 1982.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this Seiko SXC158P with 4j cal. 7546 quartz movement for a couple years before that. Its dead flat crystal was a PITA as it reflected light in a disc shape like a circular mirror with astounding brightness. Had to keep it covered as it was a light discipline hazard. Replaced it for field and deployment use with the Hamiltons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I used it in the field, it was on a wide nylon strap with a flap that could cover the watch head using a Velcro fastener to hold it down. Made noise made when opening the flap; not normally a problem except when noise discipline was paramount. When retired from field use because it was more cumbersome to use than I cared for, I put the steel bracelet back on it and wore it occasionally in garrison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch I wore in formal attire, especially in the mess uniform (equivalent to black tie with tails). One of the above was too much a mismatch for formal attire. Has a West German PUW 681A quartz movement inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above are still working although I rarely wear them. Just replaced the battery in the Armitron. The favorites I saw up through the 1980's included the iconic Seiko 6309 (a few had the JDM only 6306) with some older soldiers wearing the iconic Seiko 6105 in one of its two iterations. Pilots often favored the Glycine Airman SST or the very similar O&W Early Bird. Quartz turned things on their head even though these watches persisted. Casio started making very inexpensive LCD digitals that were popular among the junior enlisted. The G-Shock, initially released in 1983, eventually overtook just about everything else for the junior enlisted, some NCOs and some officers by the time Desert Shield and Desert Storm occurred in 1991. They were and still are nearly indestructible. I now have an atomic solar, acquired a few years ago solely as a beater to be worn when the watch I'm wearing will be thoroughly thrashed doing heavy yard work or hard-core vehicle maintenance (e.g. complete brake system replacement including calipers and caliper brackets). Lives up to the reputation. Exceeds John Cameron Swayze's Timexes by orders of magnitude.
> 
> My general observation:
> Any watch that is marked with a military service branch, or is touted as "the official watch of [fill in favorite spec ops group here]", *isn't*. The more TactiCool it looks, the less likely it's used by anyone in the military. They are the wannabes and posers. This thread contains much of what I would have expected to see. Practical timepieces for field use that aren't so expensive one would cry if it were lost, stolen or otherwise destroyed. I ROFLMAO when I see some supposed mil watches. Those of us who did it all for real know better.


Because of my device I can't cut everything else away and just include that green heavy strap in my reply.

I was assigned to Clark Air Base, P.I., in the early 80's (USAF). I had a Pulsar, as gshocks weren't a thing yet. I received a heavy black strap just like your green one, that I assumed someone had made from An old seatbelt. One of my buddies forgot his watch one day and needed it for something. I loaned mine to him, never got it back.


----------



## fish70

I was hired as an Air Force civilian employee a few months ago. Our unit issues Luminox 8882s. They are unit funded so this isn't an Air Force-wide thing.


----------



## DrDubzz

I spent October to April of this past year in Afghanistan, everyone had the same Suunto Core All Black I had on, if they didn't, it was a G-Shock.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Nonya

I dragged around a Pathfinder for a decade during my tanker days overseas. 
Back then (Clinton-era) if you were a tanker you were a universal soldier and would be deployed anywhere at any time - usually without your tank.
Once I got my European-out, on my wrist went a Seiko beater kinetic that survived Iraq, Kuwait, and Afghanistan really well then effing went and died on me upon my eventual return to the U.S. after war-burnout hit.
Now I wear either a Marathon GP or Hamilton Khaki Field - both simple mechanicals.
Just ordered a MWW Rattler in case I get the call asking me to go back over on contract.


----------



## FBG

When I was in Germany Brietlings and Rolexes were popular among the LT's, CPT's, and some MAJ's. I took an Omega midsize Seamaster I bought from Cosco to Iraq a couple times as well as a Tag Aquaracer. They did great - I always wore gloves so they held up well - especially in a bouncing MRAP. The Tag got scratched on a Jersey Barrier going to Chow. Maybe I put a NATO strap on them occasionally. It would be a awkward to get out of my IBA as it would catch on my bracelet.

In Korea all the Air Force Pilots had Brietlings. I switched to Marathons and a Datejust. Most everybody is moving to Apple watches or FITBIT's but they are a pain to take off going in and out of secure facilities. Plus they ain't got no soul.

I would make a habit of wearing my best watches on patrol - they were like good luck charms. If I am going to get blasted might as well go in style.


----------



## art1118

Not sure this is on topic, but I served at the U.S. Embassy, Saigon, Vietnam from July 1973 to late April 1975. I used to frequent the large black market in downtown Saigon often. My Rolex was getting serviced so I went looking for a new watch. I bought a NIB (New in the Box) U.S. Government issue military watch for $10.00! Looked it up in the GSA catalogue and it cost about $54.00. I wore it for many years, put a few scratches on the crystal, and sold it on eBay for $120.00, which I regret since I don't think I could find a replacement at the same price.


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

I was, as many Austrian men, a part of the armed forces of our country when I was 18, right after I finished High School, for six months. Six months are of course not anywhere near close to what other people who served did, and I respect those upon us immensely.
I underwent regular "Jäger" training, which is what our infantrymen are called, and was moved to a position as a loader in a Leopard 2A4 during the second half of my service, which I vividly enjoyed.

Now that I got that out of the way, I can share what I wore for a long time before, and after my time as a soldier. It is a Citizen Aqualand ani/digi, and it went through some deep puddles with me. Wore it on this very Zulu and a Suunto Clipper. Hope you enjoyed reading my little bit.


----------



## nodnar

Rohrkrepierer said:


> I was, as many Austrian men, a part of the armed forces of our country when I was 18, right after I finished High School, for six months. Six months are of course not anywhere near close to what other people who served did, and I respect those upon us immensely.
> I underwent regular "Jäger" training, which is what our infantrymen are called, and was moved to a position as a loader in a Leopard 2A4 during the second half of my service, which I vividly enjoyed.
> 
> Now that I got that out of the way, I can share what I wore for a long time before, and after my time as a soldier. It is a Citizen Aqualand ani/digi, and it went through some deep puddles with me. Wore it on this very Zulu and a Suunto Clipper. Hope you enjoyed reading my little bit.
> 
> View attachment 13600443


Nice homework too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Bowman

I missed the cut off by one friggin class, but all the guys before me got issued submariners...I had to buy my own
I was issued a G-Shock, but hated it.
Wife bought me a Citizen Promaster when I graduated NDSTC and I wore that in the field for many years.
But to say service guys wouldnt wear nice watches in the field is not correct, at least not true in my little world.


----------



## lonegunman

My Air Force watches lived a slightly softer life over my 27 years. I had a couple of G-Shocks, both tough as nails and while they got trashed they never died. Their older screw down case ones were awesome. A Suunto watch lasted about 4 months in sand and heat. A Hamilton back in the wayyyy back that was issued and worked great and a Luminox that made it the last four years on three straps. I finally got a really nice military style Swiss automatic for retirement.


----------



## filthyj24




----------

